# Happy With XD



## RossiSS (Mar 16, 2008)

Took my XD-40 sub-compact to the range yesterday. This was actually my third trip in the three weeks I have owned the gun. It is a very natural feeling gun for me to shot, so needles to say I am happy with it. I'm new to the site so I didn't think about saving my targets, but I did bring one home. The shots were taken at 25ft. one 12rnd clip center mass & one to the head.










Next time I will take more pics :smt023.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks great. Another XD lover here. You'll love it more and more as you shoot it. Enjoy!

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You already got the Pearce Extension...

Now all you need is the Trijicons... and the matching XD45...

Enjoy!
JW


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on your new XD40sc & nice shooting!
I too recently joined the XD fraternity w/my XD9sc and I luv it. Sofar it's the best overall shooter I own in terms of accuracy and fun factor.
Enjoy.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had my XD40 for a couple years now. Been very pleased with it. Within a couple months I'm hoping to have enough cash scraped together to get it a baby brother in the form of an XD9SC.


----------

